# Người nông dân nên phun thuốc trừ sâu vào lúc nào là tốt nhất



## dienmattroi96 (21 Tháng sáu 2021)

Người nông dân nên phun thuốc trừ sâu vào lúc nào là tốt nhất​Sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu là cách bảo vệ cây trồng, mùa màng hiệu quả nhất và tiết kiệm công sức nhất hiện nay. Tuy nhiên với cách dùng tràn lan như hiện nay thì thuốc hiệu quả không cao, sâu bệnh kháng thuốc ngày càng nhiều. Muốn thuốc trừ sâu phát huy hiệu quả tối đa thì bà con phải biết phun thuốc đúng lúc và đúng cách.





Phun thuốc trừ sâu vào lúc nào trong ngày là tốt nhất?​Thuốc trừ sâu hay nói chung là thuốc bảo vệ thực vật đã được nghiên cứu rất kỹ về tác dụng của nó đối với trị sâu bệnh. Tuy nhiên tại sao vẫn có hiện tượng kháng thuốc, bệnh tràn lan trên diện rộng? Hầu hết nguyên nhân xuất phát từ phía bà con sử dụng không đúng cách, nhất là thời điểm phun thuốc.
Khuyến cáo của nhà sản xuất bao giờ cũng lưu ý bà con phun thuốc phải đúng thời điểm. Đối với thời điểm phun thuốc tốt nhất bà con nên dựa vào các yếu tố sau.:
1. Thời gian phun thuốc trừ sâu trong ngày​Phun thuốc vào lúc trời râm mát như sáng sớm và chiều muộn là tốt nhất.
Khi phun vào lúc nắng gắt thì nhiệt độ cũng làm giảm hiệu lực của thuốc bởi lúc đó thuốc bay hơi nhanh, sâu bệnh trốn vào các khe kẽ lá tránh nắng thuốc phun không thể tới được. Bên cạnh đó cũng không được phun vào lúc trời sắp mưa có thể rửa trôi thuốc dễ dàng. Như vậy thuốc vừa không có tác dụng, vừa lãng phí chi phí thuốc, công phun.
Lựa những ngày không có gió to để phun thuốc. Nếu có gió to thì thuốc sẽ bị thổi bay đi không bám dính trên cây, không có tác dụng với sâu bệnh.
Do vậy, cần chọn thời điểm mát, đứng gió phun thuốc thì sâu bệnh sẽ bị ngấm thuốc nhanh hơn, dễ chết hơn.
2. Lựa chọn thời điểm cây bị sâu bệnh tấn công​Phun thuốc khi cây mới bị sâu bệnh tấn công, trứng vừa nở thành sâu con là tốt nhất.
Để biết được thời điểm mới bị sâu thì đòi hỏi bà con phải thường xuyên kiểm tra thăm cây trồng để phát hiện bị sâu. Thực tế, khi cây mới bị sâu với mức độ, mật độ thưa thì hoàn toàn không cần phun thuốc mà có thể dựa vào thiên địch để diệt sâu hiệu quả. Chỉ khi cây bị nhiều sâu, mật độ dày thì mới cần dùng thuốc.
3. Phun thuốc theo thời điểm phát triển của cây trồng​Các loại cây trồng chỉ nên phun thuốc vào thời kỳ cây đang phát triển, không phun thuốc vào thời điểm sắp thu hoạch.
Khi cây chuẩn bị cho thu hoạch thì mọi loại thuốc phun lên đều chưa thể bị hòa tan tiêu biến hoàn toàn mà vẫn tồn đọng trong hoa, quả lá…rất nguy hiểm cho người sử dụng. Nếu bắt buộc phải sử dụng thuốc diệt sâu thì phải cách ly theo quy định nhà sản xuất nhằm đảm bảo thuốc đã bị tiêu hoàn toàn, an toàn cho người sử dụng.
Mọi loại thuốc và thời điểm dùng thuốc bà con nên dựa theo khuyến cáo của nhà sản xuất và tư vấn của kỹ thuật viên nông nghiệp. 
xem thêm bài: cách phun thuốc trừ sâu an toàn
​


----------

